# Bonzi remains a Rocket next season



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rockets forward Bonzi Wells has decided to remain with the Rockets and will play for Houston during the 2007-2008 season.
> 
> Wells agent, Bill Duffy, tells FOX 26 sports Wells has notified the Rockets that he will opt in as oppose of opting out of the second year of his contract. "Bonzi has sent in the necessary paperwork and he is opting in and he will play for the Rockets this coming season."
> 
> Before last season, Wells signed a one year contract with the rockets plus a player option for the second year. The second year is worth about 2.8 million.


Link


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

You beat me to it. I think it's a steal at that price (2 million?) Even if he doesn't play for us he has a bit of value.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Sweet!!! Very nice piece coming off the bench and starting if TMac goes down. Gotta feel bad for Snyder though, he will never see any PT with Bonzi and Battier here.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Sweet!!! Very nice piece coming off the bench and starting if TMac goes down. Gotta feel bad for Snyder though, he will never see any PT with Bonzi and Battier here.


but bonzi staying may allow us to package battier for a pf


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Bonzi and Sura have a lot of trade value. Few people know about this.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

How about Sura and Battier for Camby? Nuggets save big.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Good lord, a Ballscientist trade that actually makes some sense!

Of course it would've been better had you argued:

"With Nene hopefully returning to form and continuing to improve next year, he should be starting. With Kenyon Martin publically saying he's ready to come back and play decent minutes, that's 3 highly paid bigmen on one squad.
All 3 run the break, block shots and score a bit. 
One could easily be used as trade bait, and Camby looks like the obvious one to go due to past trade rumours etc...

In a trade situation with Houston, Battier gives them a good defensive roleplayer to slot in between AI and Melo in case Smith stays out (or in spite of Smith, you might say).
Sura would be a salary throw-in (he ain't playing).

The Rockets would get a shotblocking bigman who's capable of playing pf next to Yao.

Yao/Dikembe
Camby/Hayes
T-Mac/Novak?
...Snyder?/Wells
Alston/James/Lucas

Second round team for sure. (barring injuries, and despite his recent performance, having Camby on the same team as Yao and McGrady is just begging for trouble)


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I like it alot. makes me a little bit better about our chances next season.maybe we can get out of the first round.


oooh boy.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Bonzi better not walk out on us again.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool. Hopefully he will play. If not, trade.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I like the Camby idea. He could also play some backup C too.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cool this makes things easier.

Package Battier or Head for a PF


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope he comes back nicely. This year will be so fun under Adelman.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Unexpected, but great news. Hope you're ready to play again Bonzi.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's try this guy again with a different approach. Nice to see him back though, considering we won't get this kind of player cheap elsewhere that is if he plays of course.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

:banned: Stop Trying To Trade Loyal Players Like BATTIER:rocket:

Shane and Yao were the ONLY ROCKETS to show up for the ENTIRE SERIES:upset:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

battier showed up for games 1, 2, 3, and 6? thats news to me.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

KEEP SHANE:azdaja: !!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I would keep Shane Battier. You could play Bonzi at PF at times, since he is an above average rebounder for his size. Shane brings some great defense and a lights out shot.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WE cant have two players in the rotation at SF/SG who cant create for themselves on offense. Head or Battier must go. 
Heads main advantages.
Better shooter
Younger
Battiers main advantages
Better defender


----------

